# Crockapoo!!!!



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooper is 20 weeks on wednesday and still biting me and chewing on me. I know he is teething, but the biting is starting to worry me. He only bites me, no one else in the immediate family. First thing he does in the morning is jump up and bite me. Because he gets really excited to see me i'm wondering whether he just doesn't know how to channel this excitement. If he can't chew my hand he chews my clothes!!! Does anyone else still experience this with a 20 week pup. I didn't worry to much when he was 8-9 weeks but i'm now starting to get worried and i don't know how to stop him.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is 8 months and he sometimes still does it if he is trying to get my attention or is trying to tell me something! Jasper is a very sweet natured boy so I don't worry about it and I know he will grow out of it as its getting less and less! I'm sure your puppy will grow out of it eventually, some pups are just bitey puppies x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

By the way when jasper gets a bit much I put him in time out. That usually gets the message across that its not acceptable, good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Our puppy is 6 and half months old and is still biting!! Even a couple of weeks ago, I was really worried as she was so crazy and biting all the time! But since the half term started, she seems calmed down a lot, less biting, less crazy moments....so I think your pup will grow out of very soon! The only thing works is time out, now I only need to point to the door and say 'out!' She'll calm down! We definitely have a Crockapoo! Think some people are just lucky to have less bitey pups!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 6 months old today and she still has biting episodes once in a while. Mostly hanging off pants and when she is really excited and playing we get a bite here and there. When I clean her face she nibbles on me but not really hard I think she thinks it's a game or something. Playing with other dogs has really helped with this because if she is too ruff the gets nipped so she is learning that biting isn't a good thing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok Crockapoo is awesome!!! I laughed out loud. Willow was a biter but is doing much better. I got on it right away. I always had a toy to quickly switch her onto after a deep, growly no. If she was being held, she got put right down. If she was down we would walk away from her.
I think Jake also helped a lot in this area. He only takes so much and then puts her in her place.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna's rules are very good. 
Time out also works and gives you space to calm down too.
Molly is demonstrating that they do become more gentle in time.
All gun dogs have a tendency to mouth things, but they should be gentle - if you are moving or pulling away the instinct to grip harder is stronger.
If when he is biting at you, you just freeze - no response, let your hand (if that is what he has) go limp - what happens? I suspect that he will either just mouth gently or let go and back off.
Keep calm and be gentle yourself, hopefully in the next few weeks you will see an improvement as those puppy teeth fall out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He has maybe got more attention/ reaction from you than the rest of the family or maybe he is just more excited to see you, but the advice you have already been given will help if you stick to it, maybe you could try ignoring him first thing until he has calmed down, then you can tell him what a good boy he is. Some pups definitely take longer than others or have less control over it. Dudley still nips when he gets over excited playing - usually with my 12 yr old son, its a shame because they can't really play football as it doesn't take long for him to get hyped up, I've recently started agility with him and he sometimes jumps up nipping my arm when we do that, but it is only really during these times and rarely indoors so I'm hoping eventually he will grow out of it all together.


----------

